# Bolt on cable guide choice



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

I like to use cable guides that bolt to water bottle bosses, but I'd like to find a more affordable source for them and get a bit more choice.

I'm after something like this:

Supplier Product

I can currently get a version with 3 guides in it, and these ones to give a single cable guide.

Supplier Product
Supplier Product

I'd like a source where I can buy in the region of 25-50 at a time and ideally be able to choose from 1, 2, 3 or 4 cables. I've had a quote for 500 that is the perfect price, I just don't need that many

Any ideas?

Matt


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

I thought I saw those for sale in an online store at one point from one of the smaller British brands??? Ragley came to mind, but it's not them.

Point is, somebody already uses them and has (well, at least *had*) extras for sale. So you might be able to find it if you look around more.


----------



## whydomylegshurt? (Jul 28, 2004)

It is Ragley, you can buy them from Chainreaction but as the OP said they are expensive. From the looks of the biketaiwan links you found the same ones Ragley uses. Why don't you buy 500 and try to sell the extras.


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

Ragley is where I know the guides from but I'm sure other people use them. Whydomylegshurt? is right, we currently buy from Hotlines (who own/are Ragley) but they are a bit costly. I'd thought of getting 500 and selling on but I don't know who else uses them and might be interested


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

If you need the 3 cable ones, we have them in stock here Matt, happy to sell you some. We buy them from Taiwan in 500s.

Steven


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Steven, I may be in touch. I'd really like some of the 4 ones, would you be interested in going halves on 500?

Matt


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Matt,

we'd never use the 4 cable version ones so you might be on your own on that one!

I completely forgot that I supplied some of the 3 cable ones to Peter @ Ceeway so if you need any, contact him.

Steven


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm looking at possibly ordering the single and 3x bolt on guides with the large MOQ. Is anybody interested in buying some at reasonable prices if I make a big order?


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

That link wasn't working for me from 18bikes,
something like this? Supplier Product
thanks
andy walker


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

These are what I'm looking to order:


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice! The 3 cable is not a standoff but goes to a 5mm water bottle boss or a 6mm and holds the cables down to the tube I'm guessing. I would like a better 3 cable than what I'm using, the nova double plus a paragon single, pretty clunky.
I'd take some, shoot me a pm and min number and price then.
thanks
andy walker
Walker Bicycle Company | | Walker Bicycle Company


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

afwalker said:


> Very nice! The 3 cable is not a standoff but goes to a 5mm water bottle boss or a 6mm and holds the cables down to the tube I'm guessing. I would like a better 3 cable than what I'm using, the nova double plus a paragon single, pretty clunky.
> I'd take some, shoot me a pm and min number and price then.
> thanks
> andy walker
> Walker Bicycle Company | | Walker Bicycle Company


I'm working on getting quotes now, but you're on the right track. The triple mounts via M5 threaded hole, and the single is a clamp that I plan on using for dropper post cables, so it clamps on the housing to manage the loop when dropping the post.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I now have a lot of these cable clamps on hand. They're black anodized, with black aluminum ano'd screws.
If anybody wants any, PM me.


----------



## bigmountainskiercfg (Mar 17, 2009)

mtg7aa said:


> I now have a lot of these cable clamps on hand. They're black anodized, with black aluminum ano'd screws.
> If anybody wants any, PM me.


Old post but... I am in the market for some.. Do you still have some. I would like 4.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

FYI Paragon makes these now in 1-4 cable guides.

Aluminum - all - www.paragonmachineworks.com


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, we keep them in stock at Guerrilla Gravity, but for small quantities, it's a better deal to order them through Paragon. Thanks for the link, Feldy.


----------

